# Error Screen



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Tonight while perusing the board I've gotten this message a bunch of times:
"There seems to have been a slight problem with the DBSTalk.com database.
"Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

"An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

"We apologise for any inconvenience."

When I hit refresh, the page comes up okay.

Just thought I'd let you know!

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Happened to me again trying to post the message above. I had to back up to the "new thread page" and post it again for it to work.

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just had it happen to me as well???


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It happened to me earlier too. I didnt read the screen and hit reload and it loaded fine.

To be on the safe side I have backed up the database. I am not sure if Chris has added any mods today.

All admins are asked to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Tony. It's probably a glitch but we're working on it.

Is anyone else having this problem? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Just got the same message. Had to refresh twice.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am getting error screens now as well.

Please hang in there we will fix these things.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2002)

I've had one (BTW, the Unregistered guy who sounds like me is me. This is my fifth post today. But this isn't my computer, so I don't want to login (and therefore have my username and passwork remembered))


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Its shouldnt matter that the computer remembers username and pass just logout after your done visiting/posting here which clears all cookies set by DBSTalk.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All of the problems should be corrected now, after a busy weekend put in by Chris working things out. If anything persists, please let us know.


----------

